# Shop air cleaner timer.



## moorewds (Jul 31, 2013)

Am working on shop air cleaner. I was given an old furnace blower assembly. The motor is a 220 volt, 1/2 hp, single speed. My question is this. Does anyone know of a timer for a 220 volt circuit that I can set to run for a specified time after I leave the shop. I have googled and about that seems to show up are timers for water wells, etc. thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## moorewds (Jul 31, 2013)

Would a 110 volt timer connected to a relay be the way to go?


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

that's what i'd do.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Intermatic makes a 2 pole spring timer. Depending on the time you want they make 15 minute to 12 hour. The model # for the 60 minute is FF406M. If you google DPST or Intermatic you should be able to find the cut sheet on it

Bob


----------



## moorewds (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks, I will look at that.


----------



## moorewds (Jul 31, 2013)

The intermatic switch was exactly what I was looking for. I appreciate your help.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

How about posting a link so others can also benefit from the suggestion?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I would think that it would be easier to re-wire the motor for 115V. 

Then a bathroom heat lamp timer would be the solution.

On the motor, or under the capacitor cover there should be a wiring diagram for 115V. A 1/2 HP motor doesn't "need" 220V to operate efficiently.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

toolguy1000 said:


> How about posting a link so others can also benefit from the suggestion?


Sorry Guys, never looked on the web as I sell stuff like this so just looked at the catalog but here is Intermatic's webpage on the product http://www.intermatic.com/Products/...uto-Off_Timers/FFCommercialSeries/FF460M.aspx
If you click on the where to buy it will take you to another page to fill in your zip. Chances are that it will need to be ordered. I know we don't stock that but it shouldn't be to difficult to get if the company you go to does a fair amount with Intermatic. I would suggest going to the distributors rather than the retail outlets. You go to Home Depot and and ask for this you'll get a deer staring at the headlights look:yes:

Bob


----------

